
Your Body, Their Property: Who Owns Human Tissues? - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/us/obasogie-gene-patent-myriad-moore
======
basicplus2
By definition you cannot patent something that was not invented.

I fail to see how anyone could issue a patent on human genetic material.

It was "discovered" perhaps but certainly not "invented", so clearly patents
issued on any naturally occuring geneitc material should be declared null and
void.

